# Knuckle Busters



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok so I knows it's rigging but I just want to know:

Does anyone use knuckle busters?


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 20, 2009)

I use them here and there. I always like to use them on sets that have scenic pieces on them as opposed to soft goods. I think they are a good thing to help keep even an expirenced operator form accidently bringing in a unit to far, that could do some damage. Yes, proper traning and safety procedures are very important when operating a fly system, but a knuckle buster can offer a cheap bit of extra insurance is many cases.

~Dave


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 20, 2009)

We never had any in high school ... we just used spike tape to mark the proper height and practiced getting it right on.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you even purchase knuckle-busters anymore? I thought there was an issue with over tightening and rope fatigue.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 20, 2009)

You can buy them all day long from several suppliers, BMI Supply I know for sure. Just like anything else, you have to install them correctly for them to be effective, and not damage your gear. The same overtightening can be said for rope lock on a fly rail if the cams are adjusted to tightly.

~Dave


----------



## Gretsch (Apr 20, 2009)

I have used knuckle busters in the past...but usually only when the situation is one where there would be more damage or death if the line comes in past that point. For general cue spiking I prefer just using tape and keeping an eye out. Knuckle busters are definitely not for amateur use.

T


----------

